# Samsung SDI 18650 battery code is different from Samsung SDIEM 18650 battery code



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2015)

Samsung lithium batteries are divided into SDI ( are manufactured in Korea) and SDIEM ( are manufactured in Malaysia). And the date code rules of SDI and SDIEM are different.

On the third line of the PVC, there’ re 4 digits.

*SDI BATTERY:*
_1. The first digit = Version_
_ 2. The second digit = Year ( A = 2010, B = 2011, C = 2012, D = 2013, E = 2014, F = 2015)._
_ 3. The third digit = Month (1, 2, 3…..9, A= 10, B = 11, C = 12)._
_ 4. The fourth digit may mean Day, not so sure. It seems that, 3 means the day of 03, 13, and 30 at the same time.

_*SDIEM BATTERY*_1. The first digit = Version_
_ 2. The second digit = Year ( A = 2010, B = 2011, C = 2012, D = 2013, E = 2014, F = 2015)._
_ 3. The third digit = Month ( O = 1, P = 2, Q = 3, R = 4, S = 5, T = 6, U = 7, V = 8, W = 9, X = 10, Y = 11, Z = 12)._
_ 4. The fourth digit may mean Day, not so sure. It seems that, 3 means the day of 03, 13, and 30 at the same time._
_
The source is from Tomo Battery
_


----------



## CuriousOne (Aug 6, 2015)

Well I have genuine Samsung cells, got from HP and FSC battery packs. They differ a lot:

Ones got from HP say:

ICR18650-22FU
SAMSUNG SDI
3C34 

Ones from Fujitsu say:

ICR18650-22B
SAMSUNG SDI
572

If ones from HP can be decoded with ease, the FSC ones seem to be encoded with different code?


----------



## The-J-Man (May 13, 2017)

Reviving this old thread here 

I have supposedly genuine Samsung SDI Malaysia cells.

They read:
 ICR18650-22P M Samsung SDIEM 5FX4
and under the wrapper on the can on this specific cell says:
B2FY
NLT41
E4

can anyone tell me if they are genuine cells?
I cant find proper information about deciphering the codes printed on the can.

thanks


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 13, 2017)

The-J-Man said:


> Reviving this old thread here
> 
> I have supposedly genuine Samsung SDI Malaysia cells.
> 
> ...



https://batterybro.com/pages/18650-date-code-lookup-tool

Sunday, October 4th, 2015?

Look there.

Chris


----------



## The-J-Man (May 14, 2017)

ChrisGarrett said:


> https://batterybro.com/pages/18650-date-code-lookup-tool
> 
> Sunday, October 4th, 2015?
> 
> ...


Yeh that was clear to me, I mean the codes on the can itself.
Awesome tool though!!, thanks for posting that!


----------



## The-J-Man (May 15, 2017)

I have 260 of the cells in front of me now and they all have the same date code, could mean nothing as they produce hundreds of thousands a day but I sure hope they are not rewrapped.


----------



## The-J-Man (Jun 22, 2017)

I cant find the option to upload images, how does it work?

Got a bunch of 5s packs, dont know what they were used in.
I took them apart and the cells all had the identical printed info on them to the cells I posted about here earlier.
ICR18650-22P M 
Samsung SDIEM 
5FX4

But on the can it says: 
F2FX
NLG21

And further down more to the right
S7D2
S7D2

This is different to the other cells I have, despite according to the wrapper built on the same day. Ideas?

Then it started getting interesting...
1 of the packs I pulled apart has a bigger font then all other cells I have. 
But the info is identical again.
But on the can it says: 

E2FY
M96B1
44E2
44E2

it follows the same style but rather different considering same manufacturing date.

As I wrote about earlier on the can of the other cells it has writing in the following format:
B2FY
NLT41
E4
Completely different again.


Anyone know if this is normal? 
Does someone have definite genuine SDIEM 22P M cells so we can compare??

cheers

edit: purchased a genuine SAMSUNG SDI ICR18650-22P and the can says:
H2G5
74471
and then further down to the right
1CB5
1CB5


----------

